# Ecigs, Water Vapour and The Lungs



## Alex

*Ecigs, Water Vapour and The Lungs: Should You Be Concerned?*




14 October


Could water vapour from e-cigs collect in your lungs, and become a breeding ground for germs?

That’s the advice some health professionals are giving. And because of this, some smokers are still smoking, despite the fact Public Health England believes e-cigs are at least 95% safer than smoking.

Here’s a recent email I received:

Hi, James

Sorry to bother you, but I wonder could you give me some information, please? I have recently been diagnosed with COPD and, of course, been told to give up smoking.

When I asked the “Health Care Professional” about using e-cigs, she replied that despite recent findings that e-cigs were 95% less harmful than cigarettes, the inhalation of water vapour creates a pool of water on the floor of the lungs and is an ideal breeding ground for all sorts of “nasty germs”, and is therefore, subject to debate about the efficacy of using e-cigs.

I would welcome your observations on her comments and, indeed, any empirical evidence that you feel would be useful. Having been a smoker for more than 50 years, it would be difficult to stop and am looking for assurance that e-cigs would be able to provide the necessary stimulus that tobacco withdrawal would undoubtedly engender.

*An Expert Opinion*
Being a retailer, I can’t, of course give out health advice, so referred the person to Professor Riccardo Polosa.

Riccardo is an expert in respiratory medicine, clinical immunology, and tobacco addiction, Chief Scientific Advisor for Lega Italiana Anti Fumo (LIAF), the Italian Anti-Smoking League, and one of the world’s leading experts on e-cigarettes.

Here was his response:

“This is ridiculous! You would get more water vapour from a home nebulizer designed to deliver COPD medications than you would get from an electronic cigarette.”

“We’ve also examined the effects of regular electronic cigarette usage on people with COPD, and found that respiratory symptoms were never triggered by e-vapour; moreover, in these patients we have shown an overall improvement in both subjective and objective respiratory outcomes after switching from tobacco cigarettes to electronic cigarettes.”

“What’s more, PG in aerosol form is an effective antibacterial and antiviral agent that is likely to prevent infections of the respiratory tract. Ironically, far from creating an ideal condition for germs to multiply and spread, PG vaping could be a practical and safe way to prevent COPD exacerbations.”

source: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/ecigs-water-vapour-lungs.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## kimbo

Thanks @Alex had this question a few times. Posted this on FB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> *Ecigs, Water Vapour and The Lungs: Should You Be Concerned?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 October
> 
> 
> Could water vapour from e-cigs collect in your lungs, and become a breeding ground for germs?
> 
> That’s the advice some health professionals are giving. And because of this, some smokers are still smoking, despite the fact Public Health England believes e-cigs are at least 95% safer than smoking.
> 
> Here’s a recent email I received:
> 
> Hi, James
> 
> Sorry to bother you, but I wonder could you give me some information, please? I have recently been diagnosed with COPD and, of course, been told to give up smoking.
> 
> When I asked the “Health Care Professional” about using e-cigs, she replied that despite recent findings that e-cigs were 95% less harmful than cigarettes, the inhalation of water vapour creates a pool of water on the floor of the lungs and is an ideal breeding ground for all sorts of “nasty germs”, and is therefore, subject to debate about the efficacy of using e-cigs.
> 
> I would welcome your observations on her comments and, indeed, any empirical evidence that you feel would be useful. Having been a smoker for more than 50 years, it would be difficult to stop and am looking for assurance that e-cigs would be able to provide the necessary stimulus that tobacco withdrawal would undoubtedly engender.
> 
> *An Expert Opinion*
> Being a retailer, I can’t, of course give out health advice, so referred the person to Professor Riccardo Polosa.
> 
> Riccardo is an expert in respiratory medicine, clinical immunology, and tobacco addiction, Chief Scientific Advisor for Lega Italiana Anti Fumo (LIAF), the Italian Anti-Smoking League, and one of the world’s leading experts on e-cigarettes.
> 
> Here was his response:
> 
> “This is ridiculous! You would get more water vapour from a home nebulizer designed to deliver COPD medications than you would get from an electronic cigarette.”
> 
> “We’ve also examined the effects of regular electronic cigarette usage on people with COPD, and found that respiratory symptoms were never triggered by e-vapour; moreover, in these patients we have shown an overall improvement in both subjective and objective respiratory outcomes after switching from tobacco cigarettes to electronic cigarettes.”
> 
> “What’s more, PG in aerosol form is an effective antibacterial and antiviral agent that is likely to prevent infections of the respiratory tract. Ironically, far from creating an ideal condition for germs to multiply and spread, PG vaping could be a practical and safe way to prevent COPD exacerbations.”
> 
> source: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/ecigs-water-vapour-lungs.html


Good find @Alex, I'm holding onto this one as I'm sure it's going to come in handy soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome news , thanks for this !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

This is great. Thanks for the post bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sabrefm1

oh how i can just send a summarized version over whatsapp, had this come up the weekend where someone said ecigs causes water on the lungs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen

Alex said:


> *Ecigs, Water Vapour and The Lungs: Should You Be Concerned?*
> 
> http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/ecigs-water-vapour-lungs.html



Thanks @Alex 

You're always providing solid articles to help educate us

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Thanks @Alex . I Agree , always enjoy reading the articles you post as well as the videos

As reassuring as the all the success stories on vaping are I can never help but wonder if these tests are based on the use of dainty little cigalikes or high end powerful mods . The articles/trials never mention the devices being used.

I got quite a shock recently when using my dripper & blew the vape onto the back of my hand. The amount of moisture from one small puff was scary. Can only imagine the amount from full blown chain vaping. Then again when compared to smoking , think I'd rather go with water in the lungs then cancer in the lungs


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex 

Always grateful for your informed findings and sharings with us
And the best part about this story is that the feedback comes from Prof Riccardo Polosa who is a respiratory expert. I think of he was even the slightest bit worried, he would qualify his comments as such.


----------

